# Sawmill design & fabrication . . . .



## Faceted rock

In this topic I want to discuss how to make yourself a woodworking machine with his hands.
First you need to define what machines we will virtually be done in this topic.
In the topic Gerald - Saw Mill good advice how to choose the most sawmill , and here propose to discuss how to make the machine in the car garage or small workshop, where I laid out on page 4 a few films of my old machines.
Now let's determine what we will do machines for sawing logs, sawmill tape or disk.
To better understand our future machines take a look at Robert's machines, let it be an epigraph to this topic.



So it remains to choose the type and parameters of the machine, which we'll be together virtually to do.


----------



## GeorgeC

Can anybody read this?

Is the writer trying to write something serious or is this just spam?

G


----------



## woodnthings

*It is definitely serious*

NOT spam! It is a serious effort by the University of Iowa Music Dept. It's almost unbelievable in it's operation. EDIT: THAT PART IS NOT TRUE! SEE POST 5 BELOW.
It is posted to show what can be done with creativity and the use of existing parts from machines and 13,000 hrs of assembly and fine tuning..... and the music this thing makes is pretty cool. Just watch the video all the way through it will answer all you questions. It's awesome. :thumbsup: bill

MODS, please move this thread to "Off Topic" it's not a Forestry & Milling thread, thanks.


----------



## Daren

I just think there is a bit of a language barrier George. Unless I am mistaken Black rock is not from the states (?)

And I honestly did not know this was a "machine" I have seen these vids before and thought they were computer generated/animation. Heck I was impressed when I thought it was CG...I am blown away to learn this is real.





.


----------



## woodnthings

*Can you move the thread ?*

Thanks, it's definitely not a Forestry & Milling topic, :thumbsup: bill
http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/a/animusic.htm

A little research on the net shows this to be* ANIMATED* from this source: http://www.animusic.com/downloads/index.php

It's called Pipe Dream

Scroll down a bit and you'll find it. Things that look "too good to be true" often are not" No fault of the Original Poster however.  bill


----------



## cabinetman

Daren said:


> And I honestly did not know this was a "machine" I have seen these vids before and thought they were computer generated/animation. Heck I was impressed when I thought it was CG...I am blown away to learn this is real.



It is cool, but I still have my doubts.












 









.


----------



## Fishbucket

I would like the explaination on how the balls are directed out of the cones. 

Thank you.


----------



## Daren

http://www.snopes.com/photos/arts/musicmachine.asp... Kinda what I thought. :detective:




.


----------



## cabinetman

Daren said:


> http://www.snopes.com/photos/arts/musicmachine.asp... Kinda what I thought. :detective:
> .


AHA...I was right.












 









.


----------



## cabinetman

woodnthings said:


> NOT spam! It is a serious effort by the University of Iowa Music Dept. It's almost unbelievable in it's operation.
> It is posted to show what can be done with creativity and the use of existing parts from machines and 13,000 hrs of assembly and fine tuning..... and the music this thing makes is pretty cool. Just watch the video all the way through it will answer all you questions. It's awesome. :thumbsup: bill
> 
> MODS, please move this thread to "Off Topic" it's not a Forestry & Milling thread, thanks.



Well Bill...hope you're not too disappointed. You sounded so pumped!!:smile:












 









.


----------



## woodnthings

*No, not at all.....*

:wallbash::drink::cursing: :laughing: bill


----------



## Daren

cabinetman said:


> hope you're not too disappointed. You sounded so pumped!!
> .


 :blush: Me too. :laughing:


.


----------



## BWSmith

Anybody can make a machine more complicated..........the goal is to make them simpler.BW


----------



## TexasTimbers

Daren said:


> http://www.snopes.com/photos/arts/musicmachine.asp... Kinda what I thought. :detective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not so fast! I just got an email from Nigeria that said snopes is not actually real. They said they would send proof for only $5000 USD. 

BTW guys Black rock is from Russia and uses an online translator from what I gather. That's my first impression anyway. I really like to see members participate who not speak our language. Not only for the cultural education both ways, but also because of the comical way the online translators interpret our intent. Here's one of his comments about sawmilling.



Black rock said:


> We just sawing cold. Divorce is a smaller blade, and everything else in the summer.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3Hv7aaDkvY




I'm not making fun of you Black rock but I get a laugh from how the software translators translate sometimes. I occasionally participate on a Japanese forum and since my Japanese is so rusty I have to rely 90% on a translator. The members get a good laugh every time I post. Since many of them speak and write English it gets straightened out pretty fast. 

I think you're doing a great job and look forward to more of your posts. :thumbsup:





. 





.


----------



## Faceted rock

> I just think there is a bit of a language barrier George. Unless I am mistaken Black rock is not from the states (?)


All right, so it is.


> I'm not making fun of you Black rock but I get a laugh from how the software translators translate sometimes.


Laughter is good, prolongs life, thank for understanding. I will try to learn English.





> I would like the explaination on how the balls are directed out of the cones.


This is the miracle animations I demonstrated only an epigraph to this topic
In fact, I want to discuss the creation of woodworking machine.
It is a pity that I did not know English, but I think it will not be a hindrance.
So you want to define exactly what we will create a machine for sawing logs, power, dimensions and weight
Maybe start with a band sawmill?
And I will try to draw the drawings for the machine.


----------



## Gary Beasley

If you watch the video you have access to more and the later ones are not animations but some pretty strange musical instruments apparently built by the college students.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008

What language do you speak?

I have some plans for a bandmill if you want them then give me your email and I will send them through.


----------



## Nate1778

Man that thing is right out of a "Doctor Seuss" book. Dang shame its a fake, I haven't been this disappointed since I ordered "Diemon Dave's" Karate video.











Dang!


----------



## Faceted rock

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> What language do you speak?
> 
> I have some plans for a bandmill if you want them then give me your email and I will send them through.


I'm from Russia and speak Russian, my mail [email protected].
I have seen your project in your albums and is ready to discuss it.
A what program do you use for drawing?
I need to know what to export the drawings in proper format.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008

Black rock said:


> I'm from Russia and speak Russian, my mail [email protected].
> I have seen your project in your albums and is ready to discuss it.
> A what program do you use for drawing?
> I need to know what to export the drawings in proper format.


 I use google sketchup a free software you can download it free here.

I have attached the plans to this post.


----------



## Faceted rock

Ok, I set to download this program.
Next time, please feel free to export files in AutoCAD, solidworks or another program based on the core parasolid.
Write the details on what would be band sawmill
1.How engine
2. What is the maximum log
3. the presence or lack of hydraulics
4. thickness and width of the band saw


----------



## TexasTimbers

Black rock your English is improving already. If I may ask what is the name you are called by your friends? Mine is Kevin. I have some others but the ones who call me those names are not my friends. 






.


----------



## Faceted rock

TexasTimbers 
My name is Roman, thank you friend, I'll try:yes:.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008

I'm away this weekend but will let you know when I get back mine will have 26 hp but less power would be fine. You can get maximum diameter by measuring the drawing with the tape tool.


----------



## mdntrdr

Black rock said:


> TexasTimbers
> My name is Roman, thank you friend, I'll try:yes:.


 
Roman, you are comming through loud and clear.

I think this is a great subject, and would be intrested in discussing it further! :smile:


----------



## Nate1778

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> I use google sketchup a free software you can download it free here.
> 
> I have attached the plans to this post.




Cody that is pretty cool, I would try to find a way to secure the gantry to the rails. Maybe a V-groove bearing setup. Otherwise it looks great, I would have a hard time with 20+ HP rolling a blade that was not secured to the track. Here is a quick doodle of what I mean.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008

Nate1778 said:


> Cody that is pretty cool, I would try to find a way to secure the gantry to the rails. Maybe a V-groove bearing setup. Otherwise it looks great, I would have a hard time with 20+ HP rolling a blade that was not secured to the track. Here is a quick doodle of what I mean.


I had been thinking about that and your suggestion is good but those wheels are not cheap.

I have attached some alternatives for the track that I had been thinking about. 

The problem with the one on the side with the wheel is that the track might get clogged up with sawdust. A solution is that I could fit a brush in front of each wheel cut holes in the angle steel and leave out bits of the small square bar. The problem with the second one is that you cannot cut right to the bottom.

The frame will also need to be reinforced. Larger guage steel used for the whole thing and a few other things I will update later but now it's dinner!

ps It's great that CAD drawings are being used to explain to each other it says something!


----------



## Nate1778

The dust is a concern I understand, I have never had an issue with my CNC machine that runs v-bearings and it can make some fairly fine dust. I like your wheel idea but maybe one on the opposite side of the bar as well, ala "roller coaster" setup. Either way it looks good and I look forward to the final product.


----------



## TexasTimbers

Roman, one of our members requested I rename your topic and move it back into the milling section, since it has veered back into the topics you were trying to discuss from the start. I hope it morphs into an enlightening sawmill build thread like you meant it to be from the beginning. 







.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008

thanks tt


----------



## Faceted rock

TT, a good name for my topic. 


Nate1778 said:


> Cody that is pretty cool, I would try to find a way to secure the gantry to the rails. Maybe a V-groove bearing setup. Otherwise it looks great, I would have a hard time with 20+ HP rolling a blade that was not secured to the track. Here is a quick doodle of what I mean.


Hey, hey stay, not so fast! We can`t to do actual perfomance figures the gantry to the rails, until not know weight and dimensions of mashine. 

Should first discuss the head.
Here, in the format of AutoCAD version of the sawmill head.
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1729865 50mb
or for "T-flex"
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1729866 2mb
Viewers T-flex http://tflex.kod095.ru/TFViewer_11.zip?referer1=viewer


----------



## Faceted rock

Engine Honda GX 690, wheels 600 mm. If the do head slanted at 12 degrees, we can cut logs with a diameter 985 mm.
Next you need to decide how many feet will be at the machine, 1 or 2.
Just not yet decided how to boot log and how the board will be removed.


----------



## TexasTimbers

Roman, I fixed your image url's. When you use the






icon the address must end in one of the following image extensions: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd skp txt zip your ".jpg" was followed by ".html" so that's why they wouldn't work. 

You're doing a great job not to know the language. Let me or another member or mod know anytime you need some help. 






.


----------



## Faceted rock

> You're doing a great job not to know the language. Let me or another member or mod know anytime you need some help.


 It would be cool, now I'm studying English intensively, and maybe soon I will have fewer errors. 
Actually, I am going to live in the US, create a company for manufacturing woodworking equipment or find an employer in this area. Therefore, it is win-win job, I'm learning English here as well in exchange share my thoughts. Also with your help, I begin to understand what needs the US market. After discussion, the drawings, I'll post the full assembly drawings on which the can be gathered sawmill. Then together we will discuss where best to buy components and calculate the full cost of the machine.


----------



## TexasTimbers

Black rock said:


> . . . Actually, I am going to live in the US, create a company for manufacturing woodworking equipment or find an employer in this area . . .


Why would you want to come to this country to start a manufacturing concern? Being from Russia I would think you are leaps and bounds ahead of the curve regarding reality. This is one of the last places on earth you would want to start a sawmill manufacturing business, or a business of any kind. 

Don't bring it here. At least not until we dissolve the same way the USSR did. And trust me that is going to happen in our lifetimes. Once that happens then you can judge how smart it might be to move here and start a manufacturing business. Personally I believe manufacturing is going to explode here again. But first must come the fall. 

Go to Singapore and build stuff until then. Just behave yourself while you are there. 






.


----------



## woodnthings

*Good advice TT*

A little research into our marketing, economy, wood prices and the number of bandsaw manufacturers located here and their profit margins is in order. There are many. :yes:
We even have a member here Bill Falberg, who designs and manufactures unique 3 wheeled bandsaws which are light weight portable and make very intricate cuts. Here is his web link and watch the videos located at the very bottom: http://www.falbergsawz.com/ :thumbsup: bill
BTW You Tube has a bunch of homemade bandsaws:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=homemade+bandsaw+mill&aq=1


----------



## cabinetman

I had a 3 wheel BS at one time. It was a $100 garage sale special. 












 









.


----------



## Faceted rock

This industrial downturn is really all scares:blush:
TT, i do not have in Russia, comprehensive production facilities, but there is a model of the world's fastest portable mills.
Believe me, I have a hundred reasons for leaving Russia and no reason to stay here.
woodnthings, i think if I start to make US fastest in the world machine which has costs of manufacture $7,000 - 9,000 I'll be riding high. 
cabinetman, Good Idea 3 wheeled machine, but I am for $ 100 can`t do.
__________________________________________________

And how about the subject of further discussion topics?
I have not received answers to my questions about whereof wrote the above.
I am particularly interested in the budget of our machine, if its costs of manufacture would be $5 000, how?
For the money, he can independently load and unload logs planks without hydraulics:brows:.


----------



## Rick C.

Roman,
First, a belated welcome.
I've been speaking English all my life and still make mistakes:huh:.
I was stationed in Panama for two years and tried to learn Spanish. I got laughed at a lot but at the same time the people seemed impressed I was at least trying.
You'll do fine, and thanks for this thread.

Rick


----------



## Faceted rock

Thanks Rick for your kind words. I've never been in an English speaking country, although in 1991 3 days talked to Americans in the city of Odessa, I remember a nice girl from Texas and her the full liberty blue eye, but what she talked i had long ago forgotten.
Cody, I think you more than anyone else thinking about a homemade sawmill. Write please, what do you imagine your sawmill, how much it will weigh and how much do you plan to spend money on your bandsaw. You would like to receive edging board to after a it separately cut or would like to receive edged boards immediately?
I'm a little confused and I do not know exactly what you want, other participants why then refrained from discussing the technical and financial issues.
Tell you a secret, in my mind an idea how to remove the sawed-off planks is faster than traditional methods, but I would like to continue to more specifically to discuss the draft of the future machine with answers to my questions.
Sorry for the molestation and terrible English.:icon_redface:


----------



## Faceted rock

I want to register own company, please help think of a good American name for my company.
Then is the name would be my own brand or trade mark.


----------



## woodnthings

*Not original but*

Use your name BlackRock. Paint them Black, no one else does as far as I know. They are built Rock solid. Therefore BlackRock.  bill


----------



## Faceted rock

Joking apart.


----------



## woodnthings

*no joke!*



Black rock said:


> Joking apart, could you help me, please?


*Black Rock Sawmills and Machinery.* Sounds good to this USA guy. You want something strong sounding and simple. But see what someone else says.... :blink: bill


----------



## Faceted rock

What bandsaws are the most popular in US?
I mean, thickness, width and pitch of the saw tooth. In Russia, is now popular saws 1.1mm thickness, 35 mm width, 22 mm pitch.
Here a proposal for the wheels http://www.crosswoodstimberproducts.com/SawMillParts.html
In my opinion a good price for this quality, but I would like to find the offer on the wheels of 600 mm or more.


----------



## Faceted rock

Hilarious language barrier, as we ...


----------



## TexasTimbers

:lol::lol::lol:






.


----------



## Faceted rock

TexasTimbers said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'll admit there are probably very few idiots like me who
there is hold back a language barrier.
Oh i think they like i when you read me topic, So its only right that i hit chu with another one...

Okay, I'm probably going to get a lot of down votes for trying to be humorous.:boat:


----------



## Faceted rock

Friends, help me with your name for my company. I want to nominate for company like: machinery for thin milling. What do you think, 
named: _*thin-keft machinery*_ will be good?


----------



## Hammered Toes

Black rock said:


> Friends, help me with your name for my company. I want to nominate for company like: machinery for thin milling. What do you think,
> named: _*thin-keft machinery*_ will be good?


All joking aside, the name "Black Rock," in my opinion, is about as good as you can adopt for a name for a sawmill. DO NOT USE THIN-KEFT MACHINERY. Do not use anything with the word "THIN" in it. It makes it sound too fragile and will hurt sales, I'm afraid.

If you want to market it here in the U.S., the word ROCK is a symbol of great strength and durability. So when the fellow said to use Black Rock as a company name, he was not joking. 

What we need to do when corresponding with you, because of the language barrier, is put LOL after anything we send you in a joking manner. That way you can immediately see that we are joking, and are not serious. 

Don't feel bad about your attempted use of the english language. I guarantee if most of us were to try and speak with you in Russian, you would not even be able to tell what language we were trying to speak.


----------



## Faceted rock

Hay thanks for the lucid explanation, when going to America i'll buy you a beer when you do:thumbsup:. 
Can you explain your example a bit more? My last name Yakovlev from the name Biblical Jacob. Jacob's Sawmills & machinery, the name of my company is about as good?


----------



## Hammered Toes

Black rock said:


> Hay thanks for the lucid explanation, when going to America i'll buy you a beer when you do:thumbsup:.
> Can you explain your example a bit more? My last name Yakovlev from the name Biblical Jacob. Jacob's Sawmills & machinery, the name of my company is about as good?


If I were going to design and build a sawmill to sell on the open market, I personally would rather use the name Black Rock because when I think of a black rock I usually thinks of either black flint or Obsidian. And both are hard and tough enough that American Indians used it to make arrowheads with. Just the name Black Rock suggests to me that it is one tough machine. Then it is up to you and your company to make it as tough as it's name.


----------



## Faceted rock

I've never been more pleased...and it's all your fault.
You well Know American History and nature of stones
So will entitle to company "Black Rock Sawmills and Machinery" bill!
For a while I was at a loss, i can see that this is serious business, to choose a name for company.
Hammered Toes, woodnthings! Thank you! You really brightened up my day.


----------



## Faceted rock

Another my small machine


----------



## mdntrdr

Very cool! :thumbsup:

What horse power are you using? :smile:


----------



## Faceted rock

Thanks. I have plans for this bandmill if you're interested I'll post them here. This gasoline engine GX 410, 15 hp made in China, an analog of the Honda. I bought it in Russia for $ 400.


----------



## Faceted rock

Frends, help me to choose American name for this machine


Black rock said:


> http://rutube.ru/tracks/2499836.htm...581645cd16&v=4a90d673be6b713ae595fb699b732323 I want this machine to do for America. Can be *double work*?


----------



## Faceted rock

I built a band saw grinder http://youtu.be/R5fHTZRchDc


----------



## Faceted rock

I named our company my name. Black Rock - hard-sounding the name of my company. If i be thriving with my name, as the saying goes: I'll buy a beer for all good guys for helping me. If you have a suitable gasoline engine or electric motor and would like to use it on your mill, i can help. 
This is one of our the machine


----------



## woodnthings

*very nice work Black Rock!*

Good name, Thank You! hah hah. 
What is this?


----------



## Faceted rock

Thanks to the good mens!
It is a car the hydraulic jack. Hydraulic blade tensioner for fast and accurate blade tension. At the end of the jack a rubber cushion from the car engine
This hydraulic jack act as hydraulic cylinder. Second precisely the same car hydraulic jack act as hand operated pump. This is my newly acquired Bandsaw Slabber! 
I plan to post some more pictures of the build very soon.


----------



## Faceted rock

Yesterday sent the buyer this bandsaw


----------



## Faceted rock

I am interested in your opinion of polyurethane V-belts compared to the rubber V-belts for the sawmill. Any advice would be appreciated, if that is any help or maybe you could recommend further information or website that could help my research and understanding become more clear.


----------



## Faceted rock

Here polyurethane V-belt


----------

